# Possesed Platy...



## sunkeeper (Jan 22, 2015)

I have a male Platy which at an irregular interval [between 10 seconds and 2 minutes] does a sudden lateral rotation of about 90 degrees until he gets almost horizontally...then he gets quickly back and swims normally...He does this often...

any idea what he has?
[excluding demonic possession]


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I have one theory.....does he have the numbers 666 on the back of his head?


----------



## sunkeeper (Jan 22, 2015)

no!
leaving the joke aside...he is still doing that.

help?


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

There is a disease called Drehwurm. In goldfish and pond fish.
There is a worm.


----------



## sunkeeper (Jan 22, 2015)

can t findanything about drehwurm.more details please?
i can understand it means rotating worm but..


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I am sorry about making that joke,it was inappropriate.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Rotation of the fish disease

It goes back to an endoparasitic worm Myxobolus cerebralis, the larvae penetrate (Metacerkarien) in the brain and in the organ of balance and cause orbiting movement disorders. The parasite requires the mud tube worm - Tubifex tubifex - as an intermediate host. The disease is not treatable, preventable only by a pond disinfection against Tubifex with lime or calcium cyanamide (CaCN2).

I'm sorry. Would you like to say something better.


----------



## sunkeeper (Jan 22, 2015)

He died..no other fish shows the same thing.
thanks alot for the help..disinfection is ok with snails and cory?

BTW there is a zebra dotted and purple..which got a hunchback in the lateley 2 weeks..it s still alive and the only one left from it s kin [the other one curved it s tail upwards and died]there are also another 2 zebras fine but blue-grayish as model.
besides the hunchback i ve notived today that it s mouth is open and paralyzed..he does not move it ..also there is no sign of infection in the mouth or anywhere in the body.

help ?


----------



## Waterworlds (Apr 12, 2015)

What are your water parameters?


----------



## sunkeeper (Jan 22, 2015)

the parameters are ok...temp at 24 C...


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

sunkeeper said:


> the parameters are ok...temp at 24 C...


When asked for parameters please post actual numbers. Saying they are ok is telling us nothing so it makes it hard to help.


----------

